# Dye sub blank dominoes



## courtside101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello all , does anyone know where I can find blank dominoes to sublimate my self ? I want to do some custom dominos for some gift bags.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Its hard enough just finding blank dominoes. I would be very surprised if you found them coated. I purchased some plastic one several months ago to use on my flatbed printer. I have a coating for plastic that works with my eco-solvent inks. The plastic dominoes sucked. They are great for their intended purpose but they are slightly indented and have molding marks on them.

I also looked for some blank mahjong tiles with very little luck. Even out of China.


----------



## courtside101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah I know I've been searching high and low , there's a company that does custom dominoes but they are way to much for me, resell them


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

Try alibaba


----------



## courtside101 (Mar 22, 2012)

I tried Alibaba as well no luck , thank you tho


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol, I buy a lot of stuff from China through both Alibaba and Aliexpress. That is the first place I tried. They have them on Alibaba if you are willing to buy in 3,000 - 20,000 MOQ. Aliexpress doesn't have them at all in the traditional sense. They carry wooden ones and some crappy plastic ones. What the OP needs and what I tried to find are the acrylic ones. 

I have printed direct to acrylic dice for over a year now with a little over 95,000 sold so I have the process down. With that kind of volume Alibaba made sense, with the kind of volume I would want and probably what the OP wants, this doesn't make sense. 

However, with the complete absence of these on the US market, maybe there is a weird little niche that would allow you to sell blank dominoes to help offset the cost. I know with dice, I get 16mm blank white dice on Alibaba for about $.04/each when buying 100,000. On eBay, the same dice sell for about $.12 and up depending on how many you buy. 

So if you have to buy say 20,000 dominoes from the one source that doesn't list a price, let's say they run $.10 each plus shipping (expensive cause they are heavy) bringing you up to $.20 each potentially. Selling 15,000 of them at $.26 covers the cost of the entire order. So imagine if you sold them at $.50 each. Now you have made all of you money back and turned a tidy profit of $3500 not counting what you made and sold as custom at a higher cost. The biggest question is how quickly could you move that 15,000 dominoes?


----------



## courtside101 (Mar 22, 2012)

@Sacman you sell custom dice ? Pm me a link I'd like to check them out


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

What I actually did was make Minecraft blocks. I took the website down in January, I made a decent amount of money off of them but too much time was needed to make them. I could only run about 1000/hour and for a convention I would need about 25,000 blocks. On top of a full time job and two children that seem to be involved in everything under the sun, I just didn't have the time. So I don't really do dice any more. I have held onto about 5,000 blanks to cover some repeat buyers that I have and that's about it. 

I use the same process now to print on stuff that I sell on ETSY. I have the advantage of not being tied to either items that are pre-coated for sublimation or the arduous process of doing sub coating myself. I spray my eco-solvent coating with a small air gun and dry it with a fan for about 30 seconds then I can print directly to it. I can also print on anything up to about 3" tall which is a huge advantage over dye sub. I can also print to textured surfaces within limits. 

I do have a dye sub setup now and I am super impressed with it. I have already sold some items wholesale to a couple that do sci-fi conventions and I have only been doing this process for not quite a week! the finished products are unbelievable. I can get really good results with my eco solvent printer but I don't think it compares to what I have seen so far with the dye sub. Plus I can't do cloth with my other process.


----------



## courtside101 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh ok, happy printing, LOL


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Sun-Fly do them:

Sublimation Dominoes - Sun-Fly Sublimation

Regards

John


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Following

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Would be a nice addition. Though none of the ones I found online have spinners and I like mine with spinners.

Maybe we can pitch in and buy a large order if someone finds a descent deal. And @Sacman, they want 3K-20K "sets" MOQ.... not pieces lol. Even in pieces, that's a lot but I know how to haggle and get them to accept lower than MOQ's. At least I have so far lol.


----------



## Sacman (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah they will accept lower MOQ but often at higher prices. 

I have found sets/pieces/each on Alibaba to be interchangeable to some degree depending greatly on the English ability of the individual setting up the listing. I just wish at list one of the listings would show a real price. Kind of pointless to indicate pricing of $.10 - $20.00. There is no way to tell what that means without contacting them. Then they blow up your email.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

They didn't blow up my email. I mailed them for a quote on a specific quantity and they replied quickly with a quotation and also showed shipping costs too.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Any further updates?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Sun-Fly has them Sublimation Dominoes - Sun-Fly Sublimation

I usually deal with Elaine there if anyone wants a contact.


----------

